# My New Speedtreater TX is Great



## printinghell (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi
Just like to give an update on my quest for a pretreatment machine.
Finally found on at equipmentzone in US. Im from the UK so was a bit apprehensive about long distance order of such a large item.
The delivery arrived within 10 days to my door so over the moon at the service.
This machine is the best. 
I used to spend a long time pretreating in a cold garage and putting way too pretreatment on than was necessary.
The speedtreater just does it at a touch of a button, same amount every time. 
I am very pleased. Ive attached a pic of my new baby.
Its built like a tank by the way so will be lasting a long time.


----------



## printinghell (Jan 12, 2013)

Forgot to add a pic.
This fit nicely next to my dtg printers and press. No smell and more importantly not cold like in the garage 

Thanks to Harry for all your help on this order and the million questions I had.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

printinghell said:


> Forgot to add a pic.
> This fit nicely next to my dtg printers and press. No smell and more importantly not cold like in the garage
> 
> Thanks to Harry for all your help on this order and the million questions I had.



Looks good!

_


----------



## alguana (Feb 4, 2008)

A couple questions. How is the overspray with this machine? How intensive is the maintenance/cleaning? Also what is the purchase price (not including freight)


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

im interested in this pretreat machine and im from the UK as well, a question, what are you doing about the voltage difference ? i have read you cant use a conversion plug indefinately without causing problems, or can you just switch it on the power supply to 240 volts and put a UK pin kettle lead into it or ? amd did you get hit for import duty ? vat i can claim back.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

sodrisc said:


> im interested in this pretreat machine and im from the UK as well, a question, what are you doing about the voltage difference ? i have read you cant use a conversion plug indefinately without causing problems, or can you just switch it on the power supply to 240 volts and put a UK pin kettle lead into it or ?



The new SpeedTreater-TX Pretreaters for the UK would come set up for 240 volt built in along with the correct plug.

_


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

equipmentzone said:


> The new SpeedTreater-TX Pretreaters for the UK would come set up for 240 volt built in along with the correct plug.
> 
> _


brilliant, thanks for the info.


----------



## printinghell (Jan 12, 2013)

My machine still rocks. Takes about 2 minutes max to clean at the end of day. 
No mess and no smell. I use stacks less pretreat than Wagner as well. Think I was way over treating before.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

printinghell said:


> My machine still rocks. Takes about 2 minutes max to clean at the end of day.
> No mess and no smell. I use stacks less pretreat than Wagner as well. Think I was way over treating before.



Thanks for the update.
_


----------

